# April 15 or June 15?



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't find it now but I read somewhere on this site that US citizens living abroad, you don't have to submit your return until June 15, however any payment that is due, is still required to be paid by April 15.
This is a direct quote from the IRS website:

"If you are a U.S. citizen or resident alien residing overseas, or are in the military on duty outside the U.S., on the regular due date of your return, you are allowed an automatic 2-month extension to file your return and pay any amount due without requesting an extension. For a calendar year return, the automatic 2-month extension is to June 15.

If you are unable to file your return by the automatic 2-month extension date, you can request an additional extension to October 15 by filing Form 4868 before the automatic 2-month extension date. However, any tax due payments made after June 15 will be subject to both interest charges and failure to pay penalties."

U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad

Does anybody have any information either confirming or refuting this?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The filing date for those resident overseas is June 15th - an automatic extension of two months. This extension is ONLY for the filings themselves. If you owe money to the IRS, interest starts on April 15th (so if you file a return on June 15th on which you owe money, you are expected to add two months' interest to whatever you owe).

The 4th quarter estimated payments for 2011 are still due April 15th.

Oh, and be aware that for those of us filing from overseas, the postmark doesn't determine the date filed. Particularly if you owe money, the payment is considered submitted on the date the payment arrives at the IRS office in the US.

See page 3 of this handy little pamphlet from the IRS office in Paris: http://photos.state.gov/libraries/france/5/irs/2011taxbooklet.pdf
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

So, I guess even the IRS is not sure.
"If you are a U.S. citizen or resident alien residing overseas, or are in the military on duty outside the U.S., on the regular due date of your return, you are allowed an automatic 2-month extension to file your return and pay any amount due without requesting an extension. For a calendar year return, the automatic 2-month extension is to June 15."
I'll call them tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Monty Floyd said:


> So, I guess even the IRS is not sure.
> "If you are a U.S. citizen or resident alien residing overseas, or are in the military on duty outside the U.S., on the regular due date of your return, you are allowed an automatic 2-month extension to file your return and pay any amount due without requesting an extension. For a calendar year return, the automatic 2-month extension is to June 15."
> I'll call them tomorrow and see what they say.


There actually isn't an inconsistency. They say that you get the extension to "file your return and pay any amount due" - but they don't say that you won't be charged interest from April 15th on the amounts due. (Filing without having to request an extension only means that you won't be hit with a late filing penalty.)

The instructions in Publication 54 explain this in detail I believe.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

You are correct and am I glad I found this out now rather than later when I get hit with interest charges.
Pub 17 says the same thing.


----------

